# Thinking about a Defender... Input Please.



## MMMike

I keep thinking I need one of these.










Anyone with experience who can give +'s and -'s of this model?

Thanks:watching:


----------



## pchico145

I have owned mine since the first year they were introduced. As a matter of fact, it is STILL my everyday carry piece. I have had only ONE FTF due to my own mistake. I have been told be a few smiths that it is the ULTIMATE carry piece because of the size, power and reliability..

The only negative I have ever heard was the spring needed to be changed after so many rounds. But I have put about 8-10K through mine without a problem. It was/is the best CCW weapon I ever purchased.

I would say, IT IS A MUST HAVE. Go for it!!!!


----------



## Baldy

They are fine little .45s and it should do everything you ask of it. If it don't Colt is good about standing behind their guns. Good luck.


----------



## KenW.

I carry one on-duty on my ankle as a back-up and as my off-duty gun. Never has let me down. 

I put a set of XS Tritium Big Dot sights on it. Very happy:smt023


----------



## dlb

I would not trade mine for anything. Best little 45 I have ever owned:smt023


----------



## Charlie

MMMike said:


> I keep thinking I need one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with experience who can give +'s and -'s of this model?
> 
> Thanks:watching:


Plus 1 for all the above threads. I love mine and it shoots anything I put through it everytime. I changed to walnut checkered grips and like it a lot better (even though the rubber grips look really cool and feel good) 'cause it makes it just a little slimmer. Lightweight with a big punch and 8 rounds. I've also heard about about the spring replacement thing but I haven't seen a need yet (probably got 400 to 500 rds. so far). Get it while you can, you won't regret it.:smt023

Charlie


----------



## JimmySays

I agree with the masses. I just don't think you can go wrong with todays offerings from Colt.
I recently purchased a XSE Govt. model and it is a sweet shooter. That XSE Commander in .38 Super might be something to consider.


----------



## tony pasley

Every one needs all the Colts they can get.


----------



## michael t

Mine was almost the perfect carry pistol. I ditched those funky rubber grips and put on a set of Esmeralda grips. NOW it IS the PERFECT Carry pistol.


----------



## wetidlerjr

Mine is my main carry gun and it is reliable and accurate. :mrgreen:


----------



## hideit

did you get one yet?
I have looked at all the 3" barrell 45's and wonder why anyone would NOT buy the Colt.


----------



## Charlie

Check out Fugate Firearms at http://fugatefirearms.com/shop/product.php?xProd=1304&xSec=33
VERY quick service, and decent prices ($25 shipping!). I've bought one gun from them and was very pleased. Although his website is VEEERRRRYY slow to load, it will eventually get there. Be patient.


----------



## Jake

I came so close to buying a Defender.

I ended up buying a full size 45.

How's the recoil?


----------



## Charlie

I don't have any problem with recoil with the Defender. It's probably only a _slight _bit snappier than a full size but the push is the same. It's pretty easy to get back on target. I love mine. :smt033


----------



## MMMike

hideit said:


> did you get one yet?
> I have looked at all the 3" barrell 45's and wonder why anyone would NOT buy the Colt.


No, still haven't picked one up. I checked one out a couple days ago and still really want one.

Right now, price is the only thing holding me back. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Jake

This gun is on my "To buy list". 

Just don't know when tho.

It's getting harder to justify having so many CCW guns around.

My only other .45 is a full size G21 SF.
Great shooter!


I had a Colt Govt Pocketlite in the .380. I was surprised how close in size the Defender was to it.


----------



## Pointblank

Defenders are nice and I am considering adding one to my stable. I currently have two Commanders and two Goverment models. I highly recommend carrying the Speer 230gr Gold Dot Short Barrel load in a Defender or a Commander. The powder completely burns in the short barrel so you get virtually no muzzle flash. It's a very accurate load too and you get increased muzzle velocity from the short-barreled 45s.


----------



## Rod M1

They are known for feed and extracting problems like ALL the short barreled 1911's. But for reliability this is known to be the best model out there. I have one and feed problems I've had until I changed mags. I ended up using Wilson officer tubs with Wilson 10rd follower and springs.


----------



## Charlie

Never had any problems with mine. I think with the short barrel one should be very cognizant about not limp wristing when firing (compared to a full size or commander model). Just my .02 cents. :smt023


----------



## Mike Barham

A forum member I know personally, who for some reason has not chimed into this thread, very recently bought one that did not work. I had warned him about 3" 1911s being a crapshoot, but he did not listen to me. 

He is currently carrying a revolver. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan

Chiming In. Mine Does Not Extract. I Put A New Extrector In And It Still Does Not Extrct. Its A Good Mag If You Can Get 2 Rounds Odd In A Row. Off To The Shop It Goes. Mike Is Right I Didnt Listen, I Couldnt Help Myself It Was So Small.
I Have The Worst Luck With Guns. I Bought A Glock And It Promptly Broke.
I May Have To Go To Edged Weapons.


----------



## Charlie

Colt will fix it up for you. Only 2 negative posts about Defenders out of 21 is a pretty good indicator. If you do the math it still gets an "A". :smt023


----------



## Charlie

MMMike said:


> No, still haven't picked one up. I checked one out a couple days ago and still really want one.
> 
> Right now, price is the only thing holding me back. Hopefully soon.


What range of prices are you finding? If you can get one (retail) for $800 or less (out the door), it's probably a good deal. I'll check with a friend and find out what wholesale is right now.


----------



## Jake

_"Chiming In. Mine Does Not Extract". _

That's what scares me about spending the cash on one. I had a Gov. Pocketlight that was a little finicky.

I guess I'm sticking with what works for now (my Glocks), and when I have the money burning a hole in my pocket will consider looking at a Defender more seriously.


----------



## Pointblank

Part of life is taking risks. We've all bought lemons. Live and learn. The alternative, to not own a gun at all, is unacceptable as far as I am concerned. Colt has very good customer service.


----------



## Old Padawan

I just got off the phone with Colt. I will send the Defender back to the shop tomorrow. I will post the results.


----------



## Mike Barham

I hope this is better than your "send it back to Kimber" experience. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan

Mike Barham said:


> I hope this is better than your "send it back to Kimber" experience. :mrgreen:


GOD I HOPE SO.


----------



## crankshop1000

Old Padawan said:


> Chiming In. Mine Does Not Extract. I Put A New Extrector In And It Still Does Not Extrct. Its A Good Mag If You Can Get 2 Rounds Odd In A Row. Off To The Shop It Goes. Mike Is Right I Didnt Listen, I Couldnt Help Myself It Was So Small.
> I Have The Worst Luck With Guns. I Bought A Glock And It Promptly Broke.
> I May Have To Go To Edged Weapons.


I have a Defender that would not extract too. I replaced the original (MIM junk) extractor with a Wilson Combat bulletproof extractor. I chose blue over SS because I feel the tool steel is better than SS. The new extractor has completely solved the extraction issue. The new extractor is a much tighter fit than the original and also required a bit of fitting to the FPS to get it back together. Apparently the MIM extractors were used for a short time by Colt. Not a good choice.Chuck.


----------



## texagun

I had one of them when they first came out. At first, it was totally reliable and extremely accurate for a small .45. After a short period of time it became unpredictable. At one range session it would run perfect, then the next week using the same ammo and magazines there would be FTF and FTE issues with every magazine. The gun was always kept clean and properly lubed. The extractor and all other functions were checked and rechecked. It was the only .45 Auto I have ever given up on. It was not a satisfactory experience.


----------



## TcRoc

My defender should be in my hands soon,,I have searched but just curious as to where some of you got your new grips as I know I'll take the rubber ones off.


----------



## Charlie

I don't remember where I got my wood grips but any grips for a Colt Officer's model will also fit.


----------



## TcRoc

I just got mine and threw 50 down range with no malfunctions,I got it on a trade on another forum,it's dirty in the pic from just shooting but in awesome condition


----------



## mdreb

I went with the New Agent as I thought the sites were not need on such a small auto. Point shoot. Thats 2cents please.


----------



## wetidlerjr

Love mine ! It's my CCW. :smt023


----------

